# ا تحزنوا لان فرح الرب هو قوتكم



## النهيسى (12 أبريل 2010)

فقال لهم نحميا :- أفرحوا ولا تحزنوا لأن فرح الرب هو قوتكم .
فى الحقيقة لما أخطأ أبونا آدم أبتدأ الحزن يدخل اليه . قبل هذا كانت أفراح الأنسان مستمرة
وزائدة وجميلة .. كانت أفراح الرب جديدة . الله لا نهاية له ولا بداية وبالتالى الفرح فى الله ن لا ينتهى ، أفرحوا فى الرب لأن فرح الرب هو قوتكم .
- الأنسان الحزين إنسان ضعيف ، الأنسان الفرحان إنسان قوى . وأهم حاجة وأهم علامة فى علاقتنا مع ربنا هى الفرح المستمر القوى الذى يثبت أمام أحزان العالم .
- الشيطان الكذاب قال لحواء إنها لو أكلت من الشجرة تصبح مثل الله وبهذا تفرح ولما سمعت حواء الكلام صارت حياتها فى حزن وكآبة وخوف .
+ حواء أفتكرت أن الأكل هيفرحها ، رأت الشجرة شهية للنظر وجيدة للأكل ، وعرفت حواء أنه ليس فرح بعيد عن الله بعدما أكلت من الشجرة لأنها صارت فى كآبة ، وضحك الشيطان على الأنسان . وطبعاً بعد ما أخطأ آدم بحث عن ملابس يلبسها لأنه خجلان .
+ أهم علامة على أن علاقتك بربنا صحيحة هى أن تكونى فرحانة وأيضاً أنت لا تقدرى أن تعيشى مع ربنا بدون فرح أنت تأتى إلى الكنيسة لتفرحى وتتعزى .
الشيطان يقول لك أنت لو سمعت كلام ربنا سوف تكونى فى عدم حرية وبالتالى عدم فرح علاقتك بربنا تجعلك حزينة ( متعمليش كده ، متلبسيش كده ) أو مثلاً صليتى مرة ولم تتعزى ، يقولك كل مرة كده الصلاة تجيب لك الحزن .
ولكن هذا الكلام خاطئ لأننا فى الصلاة نتقابل مع ربنا الذى قال " أراكم فتفرح قلوبكم ولا يستطيع أحد أن ينزع فرحكم منكم " " أفرحوا فى الرب لأن فرح الرب هو قوتكم ".
الخطية هى اللى تحزن القلب وعمر ربنا ما يحزن الأنسان ، الأبن الضال حزن بسبب الخطية ولما رجع إلى ربنا لم يعد هناك خطية أو حزن .
مفيش حد وقف قدام ربنا وحزن إلا المتمسك بخطاياه . اللى مش عايز يترك خطاياه لأجل الله . الشيطان يقولك الخطية الشبابية مثلاً جميلة وتفرح ولكن المسيح يقولك إن أعثرتك عينك أخلعها . اللى يعيش بعين مخلوعة أحسن من أن يعيش بالأثنين وهو حزين .
+ رئيس العالم الشيطان وظيفته أن يحزنك والمسيح لا يريدك أن تخضع له .
+ الخطية خداع وربنا عايز يحميك من هذا الخداع علشان كده الواحد أول ما يقرب من ربنا ربنا يعلمه حاجة حلوة قوى : عايز تفرح ؟ لازم تفرح لازم تسيب الخطية ، الخطية معناها تمشى وراء الشيطان . الخطية معناها تصبح عبد عند الشيطان . الذى يفعل الخطية هو عبد للشيطان ، والشيطان هو مسبب الفرح المؤقت والحزن الدائم 000 حواء لما سمعت كلامه فرحت لحظة ولكنها حزنت 6000 سنة .
- الشيطان يخدعك أزاى ؟؟ يقولك عليز تفرح أقطف من الشجرة دى فيسمع الكلام ويحزن الأنسان فيرجع له مرة ثانية ويقول له هذه المرة هتفرح ويطيع ويزداد حزنه 0000وهكذا.
- الشيطان يقولك أيه اللى محزنك . أعملى اللى أنت عايزاه ولا يهمك . وبالتالى نفعل الخطية ونصير عبد للشيطان ونريد الخطية ولا نجدها فنزداد حزناً فوق حزن .
- العالم وضع فى الشرير . ولكن الله يفرح الكل وثمرة الحياة مع ربنا هى الفرح . والأنسان الفرحان نفسه شبعانة ولا يحتاج شئ والنفس الشبعانة تدوس العسل .
- الأنسان مع ربنا فرحان بالله وعمره ما يشيخ أبداً " أفرحوا فى الرب كل حين "


- الشيطان ممكن يحزننا ويوهمنا بالحزن أزاى ؟؟؟ أول ما الروح القدس أنار عين بطرس وعرف أن هذا هو الله . قال بطرس : أخرج يارب من سفينتى لأنى أنسان خاطئ فربنا رد وقال له :- أنا جاى علشان الخطاه وفرح بطرس بهذا .
+ أنا خاطئ 000 الخاطئ يقف قدام ربنا يفرح كل اللى وقفوا قدام ربنا فرحوا ولكن الشيطان يكبر الموضوع . أنت خاطئ لا تنفع الحزن على الخطية لحظة ولكن فرح التوبة دائم .
اللى يعيش حزين يعيش معاه الشيطان .
واللى يعيش فرحان لا يقدر الشيطان عليه .

- الشيطان عايز يحزنك على طول ، يقول لك أنت لا تنفع ولكن المسيح الحنين يقول لك :- " لم آت لأدعو أبرار بل خطاه الى التوبة " .
- المسيح هو المخلص لأنه يخلص شعبه من خطاياهم . والشيطان ساعات يحزننا بصعوبة الطقس و الصلوات . الحقيقة المسيح لم يطلب منا إلا القليل لأنه إن كنت أمين فى القليل أقيمك على الكثير .
وأنت بتصلى قولى لربنا أنا يا ربى هأصلى القليل وإن اعطيتنى قوة حأصلى الكتير 0
- الشيطان يحاربنا ويحزنا بكثرة الصلوات ولكن انت قولى له : أنا حأصلى القليل ولو ربنا اعطانى النعمة سأصلى أكثر وأكثر وأفرح بربنا قوتى 0 مثلا تصلى 10دقائق ولكن نعمة ربنا تخلينى اصلى ساعة ويقولى " نعماً ايها العبد الصالح والأمين كنت اميناً فى القليل سأقيمك على الكثير "
-المسيح يرضى بأقل حاجة ... فلسين ,كأس ماء بارد ,كل اموالك كله يرضى المسيح وكل واحد حسب طاقته وحسب دعوته 0 كل واحد حسب قدرته اللى يقدر يصوم يصوم واللى مايقدرش نخفف الصوم0 لما يصوم حبة صغيرة ويفرح به هو نفسه يطلب صوم اكتر وهكذا كل شئ فى المسيحية0
- كل واحد يمشى حسب طاقته مع أب اعترافه 0 المسيحية مفيش فيها تذمت ولا اجباراللى تقدر عليه اعمله اللى لا تقدر عليه النهاردة بكرة ستقدر عليه لأنى " أستطيع كل شئ فى المسيح الذى يقوينى " " الغير مستطاع عند الناس مستطاع عند الله "
- المسيح من حنانه لما الجموع قصدوا يسمعوا 3 ايام فى فرح وكانوا قد نسيوا الطعام 0المسيح عمل المعجزة ففرح الجميع0
اللى لايقدر على الصوم لايصوم والمسيح عمل كدة أعطى واحد 10 وزنات ,5 وزنات , ووزنة واحدة كل واحد على قدرته 0 ايضاً المسيح يقبل اللى جاب 100 , 60 , 30 هذة الثلاثين هى تعنى 3 من 10 هل ينجح أحد جايب 3/10 ؟ ده عند المسيح ناجح لأن كل واحد حسب طاقته0
الكنيسة وضعت اب الاعتراف ليعطى كل واحد حسب طاقته وهذه نعمة من الله اللى ربنا يعطيه نعمة يقدر يصوم ويصلى اكتر واللى ربنا يعطيه نعمة يصوم على قدر طاقته لغاية ما يعطيه المسيح نعمة.
اللى يأتى الى الكنيسة لا نقول له ملابسك وحشة لا تليق ولا نقول له انت وحش .... ليست هذه الكنيسة لأن الانسان أول ما يعرف المسيح سوف يترك الخطية ويصبح انسان مثالى
منقـــولــــ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 أبريل 2010)

موضوع راااااااااائع 
شكرا على الموضوع يا النهيسى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (12 أبريل 2010)

رائع جداااا اخي كالعادة

شكرااااا جزيلا لمجهودك القيم

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## النهيسى (12 أبريل 2010)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع راااااااااائع
> شكرا على الموضوع يا النهيسى
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


*
مرور جميل جدااا


شكرااا جدا

الرب يبارككم

​*


----------



## النهيسى (12 أبريل 2010)

كليمو قال:


> رائع جداااا اخي كالعادة
> 
> شكرااااا جزيلا لمجهودك القيم
> 
> سلام المسيح معك


*

مرور راااائع للغايه


شكرااا جدا

الرب يبارككم

​*


----------



## happy angel (12 أبريل 2010)

*ميرسى اخى العزيز موضوع روحى جميل

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (12 أبريل 2010)

> + أنا خاطئ 000 الخاطئ يقف قدام ربنا يفرح كل اللى وقفوا قدام ربنا فرحوا ولكن الشيطان يكبر الموضوع . أنت خاطئ لا تنفع الحزن على الخطية لحظة ولكن فرح التوبة دائم .
> اللى يعيش حزين يعيش معاه الشيطان .
> واللى يعيش فرحان لا يقدر الشيطان عليه


 
موضوع جدا مهم 

شكرا لك اخ النهيسي ربنا يرعاك​


----------



## النهيسى (14 أبريل 2010)

happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى اخى العزيز موضوع روحى جميل
> 
> ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


*
مرور
فى غايه الروعه

شكراا

سلام الرب يسوع معاكم

*​


----------



## النهيسى (14 أبريل 2010)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> موضوع جدا مهم
> 
> شكرا لك اخ النهيسي ربنا يرعاك​


*
مرور
فى غايه الروعه

شكراا

سلام الرب يسوع معاكم​
*​


----------

